# Hilliard Ohio show



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 8, 2018)

I have 2 spots again this year. Nothing super good but bikes are just in the way. Started the local CL ads but here they are.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/d/part-2-of-sundays-bike-show/6521584235.html
and
[URL]https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/d/hilliard-bike-showthis-sunday/6521583193.html[/URL]

Always a good time..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 14, 2018)

Coming up this Sunday


----------



## UncleRemus (Mar 19, 2018)

Don't let this Spandex and Helmet Meet fool you . I have been to this Meet two times now and the Vintage Ballooner Guys are taking it over . Lots and Lots of Vintage parts vendors . I was there this past Sunday and super glad I did . Franklin County Fair Grounds is a Huge and well maintained venue . There were two large heated Building full of bikes / parts and many outdoor Vendors set up . This Meet is a real sleeper don't miss it next year . Remus


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree was there for my third year, always a good time ,


----------

